# Ubuntu latest or fedora latest



## arunks (Oct 26, 2006)

now when latest versions ubuntu 6.10 and fedora 6 have been released..

question arises to my mind which should i give a try


----------



## kalpik (Oct 26, 2006)

Hehe.. that's a never ending debate, but ill say Ubuntu!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2006)

i will try fc6 as i already have downloaded it. also no plans to try ubuntu for next few months


----------



## Anindya (Oct 26, 2006)

Right now i am using FC6. I have already got hold of Ubuntu 6.10 and am going to try with in few days.


----------



## kani (Oct 26, 2006)

Using Ubuntu 6.10, its good for first timer of Linux and lots of help available.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2006)

Dual Boot


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 26, 2006)

Ubuntu..............


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 26, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Dual Boot



triple boot


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

Fc6 Fc6 Fc6


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> triple boot


Well he asked between Ubuntu 6.10 and FC 6. So, I told him to dual boot those two. He may ultimately have a multi boot system with FC6, Ubuntu 6.10, Slackware 11, all BSD's, Solaris 11 and what not. I am just talking about those two  .
You can't triple boot two OS's without repeating one


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 26, 2006)

I will go for FC6.
currently on FC5 .


----------



## JGuru (Oct 26, 2006)

They is no need for war of distros here!! Some prefer Ubuntu, some like Fedora.
 Also both come with the latest the Open-source has to offer. Stop fighting, start
 learning.


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 26, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Well he asked between Ubuntu 6.10 and FC 6. So, I told him to dual boot those two. He may ultimately have a multi boot system with FC6, Ubuntu 6.10, Slackware 11, all BSD's, Solaris 11 and what not. I am just talking about those two  .
> You can't triple boot two OS's without repeating one



hmmm.. my theme abt saying triple boot ,just to let him know tht he can triple boot..i thought might he will need to ask abt it..and members like u will explain tht u can also triple boot.
also, no one will install same os twice


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll just stick to FC5.


----------



## arunks (Oct 27, 2006)

wiill fc6 work on ati chipset correctly as fc5 was having video problems on d101 ati readen x200 chipset


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2006)

i'll say use ubuntu as it is debian based and for apt-get and 15000+ packages!rpm is a messy thing!
personally i'll say get Debian Etch 4.0

debianise the Linux World.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 28, 2006)

@Desmataks, ATI chipset doesn't work very well with Linux. ATI is notorious for it's
 messy behavoir with Linux. So I can't say anything more here.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 28, 2006)

well Ubuntu 6.10 is not much different than 6.06 that's why i'll try Fedora core 6 this time ( posting this on FC6 )


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 28, 2006)

ubuntu only. i am quite comfortable with it and i love apt. besides, my bandwidth is not that much to download fedora. i have done it once but it took days. i am using ubuntu edgy rt now.


----------



## gaurav_sood91 (Oct 29, 2006)

i wud choose ubuntu edgy as i am fond of debian and apt. also, the size of download is much less. the hefty size of fedora core 6 will drive a person of low bandwith crazy.


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 29, 2006)

guys.....please explain to me......

ubuntu edgy is around 700mb and having almost all useful application n other stuff, whereas big b fedora come in 5-6 cds, so what the hell have they put in those cd.....considering both that both the os is equally good.


----------



## mediator (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats coz UBuntu is a light weight distro and Fedora is a full fledged distro with GNOME,KDE,XFCE preinstalled and many other packages preinstalled that u need to download for Ubuntu!


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 6, 2006)

why is it that fedora scales at 3.5 GB and ubuntu comes in a single cd.

does fedora core have a hell lot of features than ubuntu

offtopic:

which is better 64 bit or 32 bit editions


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2006)

Cos fedora packs in a lot of software in the DVD/CD's. Whereas ubuntu likes to keep it at minimum. But if you look at the final availability of optimised packages for both the distros, online, fedora has just about 8000-9000 rpm's compared to 18000+ for ubuntu. Fedora has just 1 DVD/5 CD's compared to debian, from where ubuntu is derived, which has 3 DVD's/14-16 CD's.
And for 32 bit v/s 64 bit, there was a nice discussion b/w eddie and mediator on the topic. It should be on the first or second page. No need to get into the geeky discussion. Just read the conclusion and select what suits you.


----------

